# Hrmm something wrong with this Gourami?



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Came home from being gone for 2 days and this Gourami has a buldge and one of my rams has popeye. Ram is in a sick tank now, not sure if this wourami need to be in a sick tank also.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Talking about in his belly area? If so, mine has been that way for over 6 months. He does eat a lot and gets fed a lot too. Did you put a algae wafer in your tank by chance before you left?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I would be more worried about the discolored area by his dorsal.is that what you are talking about>Because as Ben said,the other is his belly and he will be fine.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Ben, yup put an algea waffer in the tank before I left.

Bev, yes worried about the discoloration around his dorsel fin as well.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Every single fish I own gets bloated from eating on algae wafers...Guppies, Platies, Angels, etc....


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I'll blanch some peas then and see if that helps.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

mec102778 said:


> I'll blanch some peas then and see if that helps.


Too much work. Throw in the microwave for about a minute or so, shell, cut up and feed.


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

The bulge to me looks like a gravid female to me.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I was thinking that too.


----------

